# official: holes that a Rage made thread (continued for the 2013 - 2014 season)



## The Arrow Guru

After all the discussion I thought I would put up some Rage holes, and maybe you guys that shoot rage can do the same. The bigger the hole the better. Some of these are mine, some are SouthGaHunter's.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*A few more!!!!!*

wow


----------



## SneekEE

nice!


----------



## FishinMech

Love it man way to go


----------



## S Adams

*Rage hole*

This was last years!


----------



## pmi_man

keep em coming!!!!


----------



## SYRUPLIPS04

Awesome pics. And thanks for expressing your opinion on my thread earlier.


----------



## heavymetalhunter

heres a hole that rage made.....


----------



## fi8shmasty

heavymetalhunter said:


> heres a hole that rage made.....



I hear ya.


----------



## biggtruxx

funny right there you guy's gotta admit it!


----------



## bowbuck

heavymetalhunter said:


> heres a hole that rage made.....



  I'm a rage shooter and that is the funniest thing I have saw on here in a while. They sure ain't cheap.


----------



## bowbuck

Mine since I'm a jerk that shows large wound holes.


----------



## nscrash

Heres the only one I could find but the hole it put in the buck I shot last year was NASTY!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter

Good Lawd....Those _Rage_ BH's leave one heck of a gash!!! Way to go fella's


----------



## SouthGAHunter

BIGRNYRS said:


> wow



Dang it Byron, you stole my thunder....I was getting all ready post me up some pics, and you got my best ones already up.....heck who cares, that was a nasty hole....that goes to show you how far a deer can turn when you shoot past 40 yards....I learned my lesson


Those little Island deer are fast!


----------



## dcinmo

Lets take a look at some exit wounds the Rage makes.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*several of the pictures I posted were exit wounds*

I fact looking at the pictures, most of them were. Lemme find an entrance wound for one of the exits on the bottom of the deer to show you why they were nearly under the deer. I hunt one thick spot and the deer are nearly under me a lot of the time.

po





dcinmo said:


> Lets take a look at some exit wounds the Rage makes.



Pic 1 entry
Pic 2 exit


----------



## dobenator

not rage but just as dead!! Wasp 3 blade


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*Alright Tim, the thread is for "Holes that Rage made"*

Your still my brotha!



dobenator said:


> not rage but just as dead!! Wasp 3 blade


----------



## tween_the_banks

fi8shmasty said:


> I hear ya.


I think I need to change my underwear


----------



## GREG66




----------



## dobenator

BIGRNYRS said:


> Your still my brotha!



Long as we still tight all is good, cant wait for Nov!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*Hopeing*

We can compare some braodhead holes around the camp fire on the Island. I'm getting pretty excited. We nee to get together on purchasing food for the trip. I need to know what I need to contribute.



dobenator said:


> Long as we still tight all is good, cant wait for Nov!!


----------



## cpowel10




----------



## Huntin Nole

*Wage BH*



heavymetalhunter said:


> heres a hole that rage made.....




That's hilarious right there!!


----------



## doublelungdriller




----------



## The Arrow Guru

*A little bird told me..........*

SouthGaHunter will be putting another pic on this thread. Scored some pork on public land this evening.


----------



## doublelungdriller

BIGRNYRS said:


> SouthGaHunter will be putting another pic on this thread. Scored some pork on public land this evening.



congrats, i bet it bleed like a stuck pig.


----------



## bowbuck

dcinmo said:


> Lets take a look at some exit wounds the Rage makes.



I think a pic of a dead deer with an entrance wound says it all brother.


----------



## klemsontigers7

heavymetalhunter said:


> heres a hole that rage made.....




HAHAHAHA!!! post of the day.  I think Rages are for the guys that only shoot a couple of deer a year and don't care that they are so expensive.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

klemsontigers7 said:


> HAHAHAHA!!! post of the day.  I think Rages are for the guys that only shoot a couple of deer a year and don't care that they are so expensive.



Then what broadhead is the best for killing your limit and are only pennies a piece?


----------



## alligood729

B Kirkpatrick said:


> Then what broadhead is the best for killing your limit and are only pennies a piece?



yeah, which one?????


----------



## scott1985

This afternoons rage kill!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*need more RAGE pics*

Bring them on!


----------



## farmasis

That rage makes a heck on a hole. However, did not get a pass through. I did take a shot too long for me, every bit of 35 yards if not 40 and maybe that had something to do with it because my bow doesn't have a lot of speed. She ran about 100 yards and tracking was a beast because she didn't bleed a lot until the cavity filled up, then it pumped like a fire hose.


----------



## cpowel10

doe #2 for the year this evening


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*thats a good ol nanny there Clint.*

thththththththththththtwwaaaaaaaaaaaaack!


----------



## BigDogDaddy

Rage 2 blade=28 yards, complete pass through, heart fell out in pieces.


----------



## Gutbucket

I think bigger holes are better. . . . .when you have poor shot placement.


----------



## farmasis

Gutbucket said:


> I think bigger holes are better. . . . .when you have poor shot placement.


 

so, smaller holes are better when you do have good shot placement?


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*shot a unicorn last night*

I was hunting in my urban spot. Between two subdivisions where we do not practice trophy managment. I will post pics and story when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## boothy

2 blade


----------



## schreck_1

I'll give you rage fellas a little credit, they do seem to make a big ol hole in a critter.


----------



## SouthGAHunter

Public land bulldozer on hooves

Sorry for the pic quality.....had to take em with the phone....because for some reason 4 hunters can't remember just 1 camera

You can see the exit hole in the first pic...I only took a pic of the entrance, because that's the side that was facing up when he fell.....thought one of us had a camera so I thought I would just wait and get better pics with a camera


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*Aight, this is what happened......*

I got off work at 4:00 and really thought it was going to be too late to get to the stand because I had to run a couple errands after work. But when I got home I showered and get dressed any way. I hunt a little strip of land between my subdivision and another and have seen quite a few deer back there. But this year I have sat a total of four times and seen one deer. So I went up there with no expectations, but I'd rather sit in the woods than in my recliner so off to the stand I went. At about 7:20 I saw a deer down below me. The land used to be farm land and it is terraced. It will be real flat then drop down about 6 feet, flat agian, then drop another 6 feet. Think of a egyptian pyramid. Altough only about 20 yards, it was two terraces lower than where my stand is, which is about 15ft up. So I was shooting at an extreme downward angle. The deer, couldn't tell if it was a buck or doe, was sranding directly towards me, with his neck straight down eating something. I was running out of light and did not have time to let him move to get broadside, so I put the 20 yard pin at the top of the neck, between the shoulders and let'er eat. The deer jumped the string but I heard a solid hit but didn't see the arrow. I sent SouthGaHunter a txt and told him to come over. He was hunting at Redlands WMA. I went down and checked my arrow, lots of hair but just a trace of blood. I looke where the deer run and seen blood on a fallen branch. I backed out, eat some supper and waited for Matt to arrrive. We went up and picked up the trail. The deer left plenty of blood and the hit was a lot better than I thought that it was. As you can see in the pics, the deer was wheelin to run when the arrow hit. He is a one horned spike. He didn't break off, he had a knob like a button buck, covered with hair, a first for me. Thanks to SouthGaHunter (Matt) for the tracking help. Oh, and btw, a rage will go through a shoulder blade and still exit! 388 grain arrow, 60# Bowmadness XL.


----------



## cpowel10

BIGRNYRS said:


> I got off work at 4:00 and really thought it was going to be too late to get to the stand because I had to run a couple errands after work. But when I got home I showered and get dressed any way. I hunt a little strip of land between my subdivision and another and have seen quite a few deer back there. But this year I have sat a total of four times and seen one deer. So I went up there with no expectations, but I'd rather sit in the woods than in my recliner so off to the stand I went. At about 7:20 I saw a deer down below me. The land used to be farm land and it is terraced. It will be real flat then drop down about 6 feet, flat agian, then drop another 6 feet. Think of a egyptian pyramid. Altough only about 20 yards, it was two terraces lower than where my stand is, which is about 15ft up. So I was shooting at an extreme downward angle. The deer, couldn't tell if it was a buck or doe, was sranding directly towards me, with his neck straight down eating something. I was running out of light and did not have time to let him move to get broadside, so I put the 20 yard pin at the top of the neck, between the shoulders and let'er eat. The deer jumped the string but I heard a solid hit but didn't see the arrow. I sent SouthGaHunter a txt and told him to come over. He was hunting at Redlands WMA. I went down and checked my arrow, lots of hair but just a trace of blood. I looke where the deer run and seen blood on a fallen branch. I backed out, eat some supper and waited for Matt to arrrive. We went up and picked up the trail. The deer left plenty of blood and the hit was a lot better than I thought that it was. As you can see in the pics, the deer was wheelin to run when the arrow hit. He is a one horned spike. He didn't break off, he had a knob like a button buck, covered with hair, a first for me. Thanks to SouthGaHunter (Matt) for the tracking help. Oh, and btw, a rage will go through a shoulder blade and still exit! 388 grain arrow, 60# Bowmadness XL.



Bout time you got one this year, I thought I was gunna have to mail you some backstraps 

congrats man!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*ummmm, I don't have a family farm to hunt on!*

But yeah, bout time is what I was thinking myself!


----------



## cpowel10

BIGRNYRS said:


> But yeah, bout time is what I was thinking myself!



Let me know if you get time to head down south.  I've got a tree waiting on ya


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*lets see some more*

I know they are out there!


----------



## john.lee

*quatering away*

27 yards cut 5 ribs exit out the chest and cut the other leg


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*Wow!*



john.lee said:


> 27 yards cut 5 ribs exit out the chest and cut the other leg



That was most definately a judo chop! Ummm how was the blood trail?


----------



## john.lee

BIGRNYRS said:


> That was most definately a judo chop! Ummm how was the blood trail?



NASTY!  BLOOD EVERYWHERE!  i coulda ran to the deer following this blood!


----------



## alpha_maxin_it_out

My buddy shot this one at 42 yards.  Now THAT is a whole! Keep em coming guys!


----------



## jimmystriton

your buddy should practice then.....horrible shot...no way he took a bow head shot at 40+ yds????? I love the rage holes i shoot em too. But just cause a rage is ont he end lets not get carried away and take crazy shots..........


----------



## bowbuck

your buddy was a shankapotmus and got lucky.


----------



## alpha_maxin_it_out

jimmystriton said:


> your buddy should practice then.....horrible shot...no way he took a bow head shot at 40+ yds????? I love the rage holes i shoot em too. But just cause a rage is ont he end lets not get carried away and take crazy shots..........





Haha, No all he could see was her head.  Dropped her like a bad habit. Was a heck of a shot


----------



## fi8shmasty

2 blade rage,..


----------



## JBird227

jimmystriton said:


> your buddy should practice then.....horrible shot...no way he took a bow head shot at 40+ yds????? I love the rage holes i shoot em too. But just cause a rage is ont he end lets not get carried away and take crazy shots..........



Ill bet you a pack of Rage he could do it again...


----------



## alpha_maxin_it_out

JBird227 said:


> Ill bet you a pack of Rage he could do it again...




That he COULD or COULDN'T do it again?  Because I know he will take that bet.  I witnessed that head shot.


----------



## tony32

JBird227 said:


> Ill bet you a pack of Rage he could do it again...


i have done it before it is either clean miss or a easy trackin job:


----------



## JBird227

alpha_maxin_it_out said:


> That he COULD or COULDN'T do it again?  Because I know he will take that bet.  I witnessed that head shot.



That he CAN do it again, that bet was for jimmy


----------



## alpha_maxin_it_out

JBird227 said:


> That he CAN do it again, that bet was for jimmy



Ten four.  You too must know who I am speaking of


----------



## alpha_maxin_it_out

Rage 3 blade put this one down within sight


----------



## whiteshooter

man those look like built holes


----------



## shadow2

alpha_maxin_it_out said:


> Haha, No all he could see was her head.  Dropped her like a bad habit. Was a heck of a shot




I would say unethical is more like it..


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*now now fellers........*

This is not an ethical shot debate, this is a holes that Rage made thread and that is a hole a Rage made. Ethical? I think ethical is different for each hunter and each hunter has to make that call. Lets not hash it out here, please.


----------



## tony32

BIGRNYRS said:


> This is not an ethical shot debate, this is a holes that Rage made thread and that is a hole a Rage made. Ethical? I think ethical is different for each hunter and each hunter has to make that call. Lets not hash it out here, please.


well said bro thanks


----------



## killNgrill

haha- you ask for a rage hole...... you get a rage hole  noone specified on location


----------



## Kevin Farr

Dang Nanny turned about the time I touched the release, but it didn't save her.    Rage passed through and cut/broke bone on leg as well.  She cut 2 fast circles and looked like she stepped in a yellowjacket nest and run about 40 yds.     I know that big hole definitely made my tracking job and recovery easier even though the shot wasn't what it should have been.


----------



## Jim Thompson

good golly what a gash!

gotta love a rage hole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reylamb

Just since someone wanted to see an exit.......yes, I know, terrible picture........

There are 2 in this picture.  1 in the brisket, where it then re-entered the leg bone, broke that and exited again.....

Rage heads, when used properly will get passthroughs, contrary to internet reports.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Holy Rage, Batman!  It sure gets the job done.

Guess I'll make a contribution of last year's Mark Drury's 24-inch wide 8-Pt. PY 168 with a Rage 2-blade.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*need more pics!!!!*

I shot one Tues morning but there was a long day and by the time we left I did not care to take pictures. Imagine though a large rage hole directly in the front should bone of a nice fat doe.


----------



## swamp

Check my post on redemption from the 3 blade rage!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*Here is some mo*

killed her this morning 11-21-09 bout' 8:30. weighted 140 lbs!


----------



## doublelungdriller

made a bad shot, but still got my game!!

rage gut shot! bleed out in 85 yards.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*That aint no Georgia deer!?*

Glad you got him!!!!!



doublelungdriller said:


> made a bad shot, but still got my game!!
> 
> rage gut shot! bleed out in 85 yards.


----------



## doublelungdriller

BIGRNYRS said:


> Glad you got him!!!!!



thanks


----------



## ignition07

The 1st one was a sweet doe...really split her open as well.


2nd was the 1st Rage 2-blades that came out.  They tore that hog up. 

3rd one was my first deer ever.  She was quartering hard, so I had to stick the arrow way back.

4th was this years deer...did the trick on him too.


----------



## Mr W.

Let my little cousin sit in my stand this morning. He has been dead set on getting a deer with his bow. 15 years old and still bow hunting this time of year. You gotta love it... Connected with a 4 point this morning. Little high, but got the job done..


----------



## Wjackson11x

Buck that I shot last year. Rage 3 blade right in the shoulder, no exit wound.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I thought I would go ahead and get this thread going agian for the 2010 season. Please contribute. I hope to put an elk up early September.


----------



## burkehunter

I hope to get one up here and wow seeing those pictures gets me fired up until I walk outside and then the a/c gets me fired up.


----------



## moose_200828

ok yall talked me unto i am going to buy the rage broadheads this weekend


----------



## olchevy

Holly Crap!!!! this will be my first season bow hunting, but dagum, The entry and exits are WAY worse with a bow than a rifle, almost all of my shots are shoot thru's with little expansion, half the time I cant even find the entry or exit, usually no blood on the deer till i start dragging them......


----------



## MR.WILLIE

i have a question about these.... if i my bow shoots 260 fps could i still use the 40 ke just to make sure the blades open?


----------



## pasinthrough

*Doe from 2009*

Willie, 

260 fps will open any of the Rage heads, but you will get more penetration with the 40KE. Good Luck!



I went through an sd card from an old phone and what do you know? I found a nice pair of pics to post. In the over 30 deer I've shot with the Rage, I can only think of a couple that did not pass completely through the deer and those were heavy quartering away shots. I guess I'm in the minority cause I shoot the 3 blade...Let's just say they work for me! 


Entrance 25 yard shot








Exit, right in the pocket!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

In light of recent threads, I thought this needed a bump!


----------



## DEERFU

Bump again! Impressive!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Opening day is two days away. All you Rage fans make sure to post up you pics!!!!!


----------



## Gentleman4561

heavymetalhunter said:


> heres a hole that rage made.....


AMEN BROTHA! muzzys dont do that


----------



## JNDEER

Here are a few picks of mine. Blacktail from CA.


----------



## alpha_maxin_it_out

Come on Saturday!!!!


----------



## abolt2506

I am ready for the 2010 issue of this thread!!


----------



## EJC

*Bump*

Started of the 2010 season right with a Rage kill. It was 8:30 on the dot when I saw the deer. Shot was a little higher than I like but it still caught good lung.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

wow....lots of gut shots i see


----------



## alpha_maxin_it_out

TTT!! Post, post, post everyone!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

There are several kills posted in the bowhunting challenge thread that need to put thier pictures up here!!


----------



## chaljo

*Nasty entrance on a quarting away shot*

Sorry for picture quality.  Shot her Tuesday afternoon (9/14/2010). Muzzy Phantom 125gr. / Matthews Switchback. I know its a rage thread but we are all in the same family and I have enjoyed the thread. Keep them coming.


----------



## Will-dawg

chaljo said:


> Sorry for picture quality.  Shot her Tuesday afternoon (9/14/2010). Muzzy Phantom 125gr. / Matthews Switchback. I know its a rage thread but we are all in the same family and I have enjoyed the thread. Keep them coming.



good lord son!!!  those phantoms must have an 8" cut on them


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Please post your rage holes!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

C'mon, there are several more Rage holes out there, get them up.


----------



## PineThirty

Heres the hog In my avatar that I shot with a Rage 2 Blade at 13 yards. Did a number on her. She made It about 40 yards. The entry whole was 2 inches and the exit was at least double that.


----------



## ATLRoach

A doe I shot this morning.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

southernyotekiller, that is one sexy Maxxis 35 you got there! That and them Rage'es make a deadly combo.


----------



## PineThirty

Haha thanks man. My brother(Lungbuster123) and I bought It for my dad while he Is deployed to Iraq. I was useing It while scraping up the funds for my new bow. He gets home In the next few weeks, and I cant wait till he gets to take It to the woods.





BIGRNYRS said:


> southernyotekiller, that is one sexy Maxxis 35 you got there! That and them Rage'es make a deadly combo.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Shot quatering away real strong. First pic is entry second is exit out the shoulder blade. Good pass through. Guts fell out entry hole while on the harrow.


----------



## CassGA

I personally shoot Slick Tricks, but here is my buddy's deer from Monday evening. Rage 2 blade. Pic is of exit as we found the deer laying.


----------



## pasinthrough

*A few from past years.*

First the biggest doe I've ever shot, taken in Missouri.  Entrance in first pic high on the back, exit is second, right in the pocket!  Third, Yote from 28 yards...she didn't stand a chance!  Last, entrance hole from a doe in Alabama, around 140 pounds or so.  It also exited, but I didn't take a photo of that.  All 3 blade Rage holes.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*And another one for the scrape book.......*

Shot him nearly straight on. Went in high on the shoulder and came out in front of the front leg. If you look real close it also almost cut off his front leg.


----------



## mickyu

*rage in da cage*

20 yd shot, hit her a little back, she went only 30yds. Pic taken 9/20/10, pic is exit hole


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Lets get some more participation. We have a lot of Rage kills on the bowhunting challenge, get you pics up on the Rage thread.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

C'mon now. RAGE HOLES!


----------



## pasinthrough

I gave a 2 blade a try today.  They seem to work for me too.


----------



## Theduckhunter13

Entrance and exit got to love the rage 2 blade!!!


----------



## pasinthrough

*Another 3 blade gaper*

High and a little back on a nice fat buck from South Carolina.  Had a bit of a track, but never lost the blood on this liver hit.  This is the entrance.  The exit was middle of the gut, not a pretty view.


----------



## pasinthrough

I shot a doe last year with a practice head that had been equipped with regular blades.  It seemed to work just fine, but I didn't take any pictures of it at the time.  This year I wanted to try it again.  

I'm hunting a small 25 acre track surrounded by polo horse farms in Aiken, SC.  In this game zone, it's open season on bucks and I've got 4 doe tags too.  I hit this guy high, but got a good lower exit and the arrow was stuck 8 inches in the dirt after the shot.  

The Rage 3 blade worked tonight, just like it has many times before.  So if you have a bunch of practice heads around, just equip them with razor blades and use them, they work just fine.


----------



## southGAlefty

Nice tip man, I lost a Rage 2-blade last night and still have my practice tip so I may have to try that out. Does it work with the 2-blade just the same?


----------



## Nitro

Ugly stuff.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

*Nasty shot............*



john.lee said:


> 27 yards cut 5 ribs exit out the chest and cut the other leg



you almost field dressed that deer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pasinthrough

southGAlefty said:


> Nice tip man, I lost a Rage 2-blade last night and still have my practice tip so I may have to try that out. Does it work with the 2-blade just the same?


 
I would think so.  Good Luck with it!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

More pics please!


----------



## southGAlefty

I've been wanting to add to this thread for a while and it finally all came together for me.

Pic 1 is entrance, Pic 2 is exit


----------



## lungbuster123

Here's a yote from yesterday I shot her once with the two blade and hit her alittle high in the spine. Followed it up with a three blade and finished her off. Those Rage three blade are nasty little things I like the "plug" type holes they give. Im thinking about switching to the three blades.


----------



## smackdown51

man u got ya a pup right there. but i like every dead yote and i prefer the 3 blade also


----------



## pasinthrough

While I have used the 2 blade, I think the 3 blade is very under-rated.  I can think of 4 deer I've killed where the 3 blade gave me a much better chance of getting the deer than the 2 blade.  I'm glad you liked what you saw, LB123, when you see what they do to a deer, you will be very impressed!


----------



## pasinthrough

*Another 3 blade hole*

Kinda crazy morning.  I rushed this shot and pinned her spine on her right side just where the shoulder meets.  It put her down on the spot.  I ran another up from the bottom which exited out the backstrap, both entry and exit were on her left side.


----------



## pasinthrough

*Well...*

This buck couldn't tote this one off!  Another 3 blade success story.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Where's your sign? I mean the one you made for our team man. I am all excited about one day killing something I can take a picture of, and here you are laying the smack down on a nice buck and no sign.


----------



## pasinthrough

I know, I know...  After that drag, I was done!  I actually thought about it on the way to the processor.  I just hate to take pics on the concrete n such.  I still have a couple more "photo ops".  You will see it in the next two!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I'm going to a pieceof public archery only land in the morning. I do not have to work til late tomorrow afternoon so I am going to sit as long as I can stand it. Prolly do a little grunting. If I kill one where I'm hunting the drag is gonna suck. But I don't care, I'm ready to get one on the ground.


----------



## lungbuster123

A guy on another forum posted this today. His wife shot this deer with a Rage 3 blade...this is the entrance he said her arrow went through the offset ribs and leg and almost made it out the hide on the other side.

Hoyt bow 50lbs and 26" draw...he also said with just the entrance hole they had a blood trail three corn rows wide.



P.S. Derik have you had the cam on any of these hunts? I sure hope so!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I aint sayin some one would not tell the truth, but that really looks like a rifle shot. There is a lot of jellied blood in there. I'm just sayin that is what it looks like.


----------



## pasinthrough

lungbuster123 said:


> P.S. Derik have you had the cam on any of these hunts? I sure hope so!


 
I've had it, but Murphy has been on my back in a hard way!  The doe from Saturday came in so fast it never crossed my mind.  The buck on Sunday, almost the same thing.  I don't think I had 15 - 20 seconds to take care of either one!  

The little dink 8 I shot a couple of weeks ago gave me the best opportunity to film a kill and stupid me didn't fully hit the rec button!  

I went years and years with no camera, so it's no big deal for me.  I'm going to film in Alabama next week.  I'm almost positive you will be seeing something out of that hunt!


----------



## GaLarry

*Rage Hole*

Nebraska Buck


----------



## GaLarry

Rage Hole


----------



## dwills

entrance




exit


----------



## pasinthrough

dwills,

Man, what a shot!  No deer can carry that type of shot very far! 

Congrats man!  I'll bet that b/h snapping those ribs made an awful sound!


----------



## dwills

pasinthrough said:


> dwills,
> 
> Man, what a shot!  No deer can carry that type of shot very far!
> 
> Congrats man!  I'll bet that b/h snapping those ribs made an awful sound!



Thanks man. He only made it about 30 yards. But yeah, one of the blades on my rage got all bent up, so I don't know if the ribs did it or if I caught some shoulder blade. Either way, this is why I wish that rage would make blades out of steel rather than aluminum. I've shot a lot of animals with rages and I've seen alot of bent over tips and broken/bent blades. It's actually why I'm considering the switch to G5 T3s. It has an all steel construction and has a chizel tip so the tip can't roll over on bone like rages do. I would try the titanium rages, but who can afford them?


----------



## pasinthrough

The blades and screws are steel.  The ferrel is aluminum.  I see those bent blades too sometimes, especially on the 2 blade model.  Give the 3 blade a try.  I get less bent blades and have only broke two off in nearly 40 critters.  

When it gets right down to it... $10 per broadhead for a deer like that...  I've got plenty of money to throw down to get those results, even if it's a one and done b/h.   You are right on the new T3, from G5.  I think it is going to give another outstanding option for putting large holes in our game!

Most of mine have been through at least one deer, some have been through 4 or 5...

Good Luck to you man, I hope you smack an even bigger one in the coming weeks!


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

lungbuster123 said:


> A guy on another forum posted this today. His wife shot this deer with a Rage 3 blade...this is the entrance he said her arrow went through the offset ribs and leg and almost made it out the hide on the other side.
> 
> Hoyt bow 50lbs and 26" draw...he also said with just the entrance hole they had a blood trail three corn rows wide.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Derik have you had the cam on any of these hunts? I sure hope so!



looks to me like something got to it, looks like claw marks


----------



## pasinthrough

*And the hits just keep on coming!*

I just got back from Enon Plantation in Alabama with two friends of mine.  Each saw plenty of deer, but the heat, lack of water and full moon kept the big boys away for this trip.  Here are a few pics of the two blade holes.  Matt is up first entrance then exit.  Then Frank's doe.  Frank's doe entered in the shoulder blade, exited low in the armpit, then cut through the off side leg before sticking in the dirt.  The video will be posted later this week for you to take a look at, both deer were down within 60 yards.  The one in this photo went down in 25 yards.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Thwack, yeah baby


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*Can't tell me that a Rage won't punch through a shoulder.*

I hit this deer right in the heavy shoulder bone. Didn't have to follow blood, I follow the plowed up leaves where he ran on a completely broken in half shouler and leg. He went about 40 yards. Not the biggest deer in the woods but when you are hunting the 3 acres behind your house you shoot what comes through.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*Big ol fat doe*

She walked straight towards me til she got about 10 yards then looked at me. I had to go ahead and let her hold it straight on. She went about 40 yards and left A LOT of DNA behind. Walkin blood.


----------



## pasinthrough

You know B, some folks just paint the floor of the trailer!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Man that trailor has been through a lot. My dad bought it used in 1986. It's a 77 model, heavy as hayl. That is about the 4th floor its had on it. I ain't paintin it, that just sounds like mo work!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I see some rage holes on the bowhunting challenge thread, how bout posting them here!


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Heres one! 3 blade















Heres another


----------



## HEADHUNTER11

2 Blade rage!!!!


----------



## NothingSafe

Got this monster last fall,,,,,had about a 20 yd tracking job.


----------



## pasinthrough

*Second Georgia buck of 2010*

Hit a little high, but it still got the job done.  He went 110 yards.  Another converted practice head gets the job done!


----------



## skidmark

Spined him first shot, 2nd thru neck,
nasty holes.


----------



## oogachaka

Ive thought about trying these but this thread shows me all the holes I could look forward to in my future jackets...if I decided to use these.
I suppose if I was planning on wasting the skin this wouldnt be a problem but Id rather utilize what I kill.

Whatever works for you, I suppose.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*huh?*



oogachaka said:


> Ive thought about trying these but this thread shows me all the holes I could look forward to in my future jackets...if I decided to use these.
> I suppose if I was planning on wasting the skin this wouldnt be a problem but Id rather utilize what I kill.
> 
> Whatever works for you, I suppose.



So you use a broadheads that doen't puy a hole in the animal? Wow, I'd like to see that!


----------



## lungbuster123

oogachaka said:


> Ive thought about trying these but this thread shows me all the holes I could look forward to in my future jackets...if I decided to use these.
> I suppose if I was planning on wasting the skin this wouldnt be a problem but Id rather utilize what I kill.
> 
> Whatever works for you, I suppose.



Wow I guess it's true some people will complain about anything. I think that's the first time ive herd that one before.

Sorry these put a bigger hole in animals then sharp rocks you usually use.


----------



## oogachaka

lungbuster123 said:


> Wow I guess it's true some people will complain about anything. I think that's the first time ive herd that one before.
> 
> Sorry these put a bigger hole in animals then sharp rocks you usually use.



Its probably the first time youve heard it mentioned because you normally dont talk to people who utilize their kills to the fullest.

I could be wrong.



BIGRNYRS said:


> So you use a broadheads that doen't puy a hole in the animal? Wow, I'd like to see that!



Where did I say that?


----------



## pasinthrough

*Let's try to get back on track, shall we...*

My third doe entered in the challenge for 2010.  17 yard shot, she didn't make it 50 yards further.  I don't know where she was headed, but I know she's gonna be late!

Another Rage 3 blade practice head converted to a functioning head.  This is the third deer I have shot with this same practice head this year, so they work!


----------



## justin walton

dude that is the sickest hole ive ever seen!!


----------



## pasinthrough

31 yard Alabama doe.


----------



## pasinthrough

34 yard broadside shot.110 pound doe from Enon.


----------



## pasinthrough

Another episode of doe patrol at Enon!  22 yard shot, broadside.  30 yards after shot.  3 blade is one tough customer!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Just thoght every one needed a fix here in the DEAD SEASON.


----------



## chenryiv

*Gotta Love them Rage Blades*

Both were at about 10 yards.....The one on top ran about 25 Yds and dropped, the one below about 35 before piling up. (Rage 2 Blade)


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Any Rage haters out there please send unwanted broadheads to:
1111 Rose Drive 
Watkinsville Ga 30677


----------



## dobenator

Might try one Friday night!!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Its about time the pictures start poppin up. Id love to see some preseason piggys.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick

BIGRNYRS said:


> Any Rage haters out there please send unwanted broadheads to:
> 1111 Rose Drive
> Watkinsville Ga 30677



Please send money and I have 7 or so that I dont shoot


----------



## The Arrow Guru

And away we go! Nobody has any hogs to show yet?


----------



## The Arrow Guru

blah blah blah blah holes?


----------



## Hilsman

Here is a pig I shot a few years ago with a 2 blade Rage.  It was a 50 yd shot with a complete pass thru. It only ran about 45 yds. First pic is entry hole.


----------



## hound dog

RAGE in the cage. Look at avatar. Love them.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

7 day til the killin starts. Saw a piebald doe in the back yard!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*byaaaaa*

8 yard shot no tracking. died in sight.


----------



## Johnbob_3

Good job there, Byron!


----------



## drawedback

here is a few more


----------



## Son

Sure makes a hole, but also makes for some ugly photos.


----------



## hound dog

Rage in a cage. BAM


----------



## 1Gabowhunter

Yea well... All you rage 3-blade guys that don't like them can PM me and we can do a little swaparoo.


----------



## alligood729

*doe...*

25yds, 3 blade, slight quarter to shot, 50 yard dash and crash, lungs were trash....


----------



## Icemanhp

shot this one this morning and this was how she was laying when i walked up to her... btw this is the entrance side


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Holy crap


----------



## GABASSMAN

10 ring!!


----------



## BOWROD

*my first*

first deer with a rage !!! thanks derik ...for bringing me to the other side --in high out low just the way i like it easy tracking ..picture is after i cleaned her up in the creek


----------



## ranger07

Shot her at 7:30 this evenin. She is just a shade over 100 lbs. She ran 75 yards and I heard her crash. 3 blade rage.

Entrance


----------



## pasinthrough

bonehead-rm said:


> first deer with a rage !!! thanks derik ...for bringing me to the other side --in high out low just the way i like it easy tracking ..picture is after i cleaned her up in the creek


----------



## ranger07

I just want to give a big thanks to Blake Nix and Po boys deer processing in Dublin, GA for going out of their way to help me last night. They are great folks and make the best sausage around no doubt.


----------



## jsav

you got that right roby the nixs' sure know how to make some good sausage, and congrats on your deer.


----------



## GAGE

Sept. 11,  21 yard shot,  Rage 2 Blade and a 40 yd tracking job.


----------



## DawgMedic

*Sept 10, 2011*

September 10, 2011 5:15 p.m.. 15 year olds first Bow Kill with rage 3 blade. Shot was about 25 yards..tracked about 35-40 yards. Literally right in the heart!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Awsome, congrats on you 1st deer.


----------



## swamp

Rage 3 blade 9/17/11


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

*Rage 2 Blade*

Doe 9/13/11 and Doe 9/16/11[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## The Arrow Guru

No need to ask where you hit that one!


----------



## Stryker

*Rage*

Can't decide between the Rage 2 blade and the Ramcat, but here's the damage from the Rage 2 blade. Next will be the Ramcats turn. The Rage is pretty impressive!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

There are a bunch of new kills posted in the challenge killed with a rage. Please post a pic here please. Thank you.


----------



## BlackBore

I'm using the 3 blade my Muzzy's once again this season. I have no doubts in regards to the devestation they create. But I think next year I will be trying the rage. I hear alot of good things about them.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*This is the judo chop!*

RAGE in the cage


----------



## undertaker84

Rage 2blade


----------



## blazer21

8 pt 2 blade rage, and whats left of the head!


----------



## EGlock86

2 blade rage


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Man that had to have hit some thing HARD.


----------



## hound dog

Rage


----------



## BOWROD

*rage*

3 blade . victim #2 for me and rage this year !!


----------



## Ole Dead Eye

The wounds are massive with the rage.  My problem is I cannot keep them closed when removing from the quiver.  Any suggestions??


----------



## pasinthrough

Ole Dead Eye said:


> The wounds are massive with the rage. My problem is I cannot keep them closed when removing from the quiver. Any suggestions??


 
What kind of quiver?

The ones I've used have foam in the head.  I trim the foam to 3/8" and only insert the tip of the coc blade in the foam.  With this type of set up, I've never had my blades open in my quiver.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Apex nano, best rage quiver ever. $50 bucks at Academy or bass pro.


----------



## alligood729

Ole Dead Eye said:


> The wounds are massive with the rage.  My problem is I cannot keep them closed when removing from the quiver.  Any suggestions??



Or, Quickee kwiver combo, with two arrow grippers, no foam in the head, two grippers keep the arrows perfectly, bout $30......


----------



## Ole Dead Eye

Thanks for the advice.  I currently have a quickiee quiver with foam in the head.  I will try to trim some of the foam and see if that helps.  I changed last yr to the 2 blade NAP blood runner, they are spring loaded no issues as of yet.  Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## pasinthrough

Sliksix shot this 210+lb. 10 point buck this morning with a 2 blade model.  Not only did it go through the shoulder on the near side, but it cut the buck's heart completely in half and broke the off side leg bone in half just below the shoulder joint.  Needless to say, the blood trail was easy to follow and he didn't go far.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*9:45 standing on the ground....*

Packed everything up and was standing there when three ran up. I shot this one.


----------



## childers

I miss the old licenses/tags that were shown in the first pic


----------



## Deer.Chaser

*Doe Down!*

This afternoon, first bow kill for this season.  Rage two blade.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

Doe #3 -10/2/11


----------



## HAPPY DAD

Word on AT is the NEW Rage has a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on the back side that holds the blades in place and helps with the issue of the blades opening in the quiver and when doing  ground stalk but greatly reduces the size of the damage when the broadhead hits.

Theres even some pics floating around


----------



## The Arrow Guru

HAPPY DAD said:


> Word on AT is the NEW Rage has a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- on the back side that holds the blades in place and helps with the issue of the blades opening in the quiver and when doing  ground stalk but greatly reduces the size of the damage when the broadhead hits.
> 
> Theres even some pics floating around



Fortunately, I have never had any of these problems. But hey if they change to the point I don't like them, I will find some thing else to cause death and meyhem with!
I will use Grim Reapers, or maybe SWACKERS! (Just kidding I would not use a SWACKER, well I might)


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I checked out AT and the only thing I found was a discussion about the deeper groves in the back of the blades that catches the o-ring. They were talking as if this is a brand new change. Rage did this about the same time they changed from the screw to the knurled post to hold the blades in. Some on there were saying that the entry holes were really small since this change was made. To which I say horse manure. Take a look above and I would bet most of these holes are made with the "new" blade design. Just like when some one who has never shot these heads asked me to show exit holes like I didn't have any to show him. In fact after 5 years I have had very few not pass through.


----------



## HAPPY DAD

So that is an older "fix" than recently then?

You are right the way they were talking it had just been changed this past off season or something.

I think one went as far to say he had some from last year that were like the blades pictured above but the new ones had the deeper groove.

One thing for sure you can see a change was made, as far as how much of a difference it makes? Who knows


----------



## brkbowma

I got a fix for the blades. My wife has braces and has to put small rubber bands on them. They also fit perfect around the rage. They keep the blades from opening in the quiver and I leave on when I shoot to make xtra sure that they don't open in flight.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

My ONLY complaint is that the screw that holds the cut on contact tip rouns out a lot of the time and you cannot take it off. That irrettes me. Hounddog aid he takes a dremel and just reshapens it. I know derik rebuilds his a lot so he might have some insight. I rebuilt some today and the new coc tips are bigger and are loose. Calling rage tomorrow to cry about it to them. I bet I have spent $500 on Rage BH since I've been ueing them in 5 years.


----------



## pasinthrough

They worked for me again this year.  28 yard shot, slightly quartering to, but she didn't make it more than 30 yards or so and made lots of noise going there, then silence...


----------



## onfhunter1

i shot  him at 20 yards in the shoulder it went right through him i am a rage user for life now


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Wishing for a three blade 125 grain Rage..........


----------



## dobenator

*Finally*

Finally get to add my pic to this post!!!!


----------



## pasinthrough

BIGRNYRS said:


> Wishing for a three blade 125 grain Rage..........


 

In a 2" cut!  I'd be happy with a 110 or 115 grain 3 blade head.  It would need to have .035 blades though.  Who says they all have to weigh 100 or 125???

If they'd make it, I'd use it.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*Here he is, a real monster*

I love Rage!


----------



## undertaker84

Armadillo- did not pass through but sprayed blood everywhere. I no longer use field points on them as they run off with my carbon arrows.
Doe- clean pass through from a bad shot. Entered rear ham and exited through top of rib cage.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*#4 for the year.......*

Freezer is full, now for the wait for the big boy.


----------



## lnewby

*Rage*

look at the hole that ole rage made


----------



## greg@teamlivewire

Rage 2 blade Ti


----------



## HuntinDawg89

130+ lb. doe, 20-25 yards, 3 blade Rage, by the time I gave her 30 minutes before beginning to trail, it was dark (shot her at 7:16pm).  Full pass through.  Found arrow covered in blood and brown hair.  Couldn't find any blood in spite of a very bright flashlight.  Started walking in the direction she ran and there she was no more than 45 yards from where she was shot.  Entry hole was farther back than I expected.  She was quartering away and I think she must have been turning farther away as I shot.  I had been holding the bow back for a couple of minutes and I only have 65% let off.  Entry hole actually appeared larger than exit hole, but all blades were intact.  2nd pic is entry hole.  3rd pic is exit hole.  There didn't appear to be any blood coming from the exit hole until I pressed down next to it for the photo.


----------



## HuntinDawg89

110 lb. doe (pulled down badly as she was still nursing 2 fawns that had lost their spots) shot at 20 yards.  2 blade Rage.  It busted through the rib cage on the opposite side and also broke the leg on the opposite side, but did not penetrate the skin on the opposite side.  Never found the arrow.  Blood trail was pretty outstanding from the spot of the shot until maybe 10-15 yards from the deer when it seemed to peter out but I had heard her fall and I had her in sight for a good while before the blood ran out I was just following it to evaluate it and to see if I could find the arrow.  This was my first with a 2 blade Rage...pretty impressed.  Deer went maybe 70-80 yards and I heard her crash.


----------



## bubbafowler

*Rage*

Well no one has done it yet  so I will.  Buck I shot last year. Rage exit wound, quartering away shot. Got nervous and put the 30 yrd pin on him at 20 yards.


----------



## lungbuster123

*Post this one up for my brother...*

My brother shot this one Saturday...forgot to get picture's of the exit.


----------



## BlackBore

Low hit with a Rage.


----------



## HuntinDawg89

Coweta Co., 11/3/11, 2.5 y.o. 150+ lb. 8 pt., would have passed him up but wanted to finally capture a kill on video (I did, will post on separate thread after editing).  Shot was probably around 15 yards, 2 blade rage, no exit hole, NO BLOOD AT ALL, but I did hear him fall.  Hard to say how far he went since I didn't follow his trail but just walked around until I found him...maybe 80-100 yards.  Didn't find the arrow.  After I found him I tried to find a blood trail going back the way he came and still couldn't find any.


----------



## PineThirty

2 does from this morning. Shot both with 125 grain Rage.






Doe number 1: Shot at 25 yards. Double lung hit. Ran 40 yards before crashing.










Doe number 2: Shot at 20 yards. Double lung hit. Ran 75 yards before craching.


----------



## PineThirty

Hog from the other evening. Shot with 125 grain Rage. Shot at 35 yards. No picture of the entrance, but the cut was 2-3" hog ran 25 yards before crashing.


----------



## larrypeters83

here is one i shot in town in reidsville. absolutely unbelievable hole in this deer!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Lets get those pics up, there are several that need to be here.


----------



## EGlock86

Ttt


----------



## GAHunter14

I shoot muzzy 3 blade 125 grains, heres what it did to my 8 point. sorry i dont have a close up entry hole pic


----------



## lungbuster123

GAHunter14 said:


> I shoot muzzy 3 blade 125 grains




:nono::nono::nono:


----------



## GaLarry

*Rage Holes*

Both Bucks went less than 75 yards with good blood trails.


----------



## Woodman@work

I forgot to take a picture of the nice entry wound but here's a tree at the point of impact.


----------



## pasinthrough

Dang ol heffer broke my arrow with her off shoulder, but she didn't go very far at all!


----------



## Curtis-UGA

Grey fox meets 2 blade Rage.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

hehe, I love it. The tease on FB by Rage is a chisel tip for the 2012 line up. I can not wait for the ATA show!!!!


----------



## heartstopper4

Curtis-UGA said:


> Grey fox meets 2 blade Rage.



Looks like a Red...

Funny either way...


----------



## handfull

First hunt with rage 2-blade - I was impressed.  Ran about 40 yards and piled up in sight.  Blood trail a mile wide.


----------



## PineThirty

One from Saturday night! 125 grain Rage 17 yard shot ran 40 yards!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I think it is about time to start thinking about what the 2.3" extreme holes are going to look like! Bump for year 4!


----------



## pasinthrough

Well, here ya go!
2.3" Rage holes!  

First pic shows a broken blade.  The blade broke on a rock after the pass through.  Bear went less than 5 yards and died within 8 seconds.

Second is just a huge hole, bear didn't go far either but left lots of DNA everywhere.

Shock collars did a great job, no loose blades and they deployed just like they are supposed to.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Woodman@work said:


> I forgot to take a picture of the nice entry wound but here's a tree at the point of impact.



It's interesting that the blood splatter looks like a dollar sign


----------



## toolmkr20

Gonna try the three blades this year instead of two. I can't wait to post a pic in this thread. Good luck this year to all my fellow Rage slingers!


----------



## HAWGDADDYY

the new rage cage quiver is awesome for only 50$$$


----------



## pasinthrough

HAWGDADDYY said:


> the new rage cage quiver is awesome for only 50$$$


 
I have one and yes it is a great 5 arrow quiver!  Only 8 ounces too


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I love mine


----------



## The Arrow Guru

I noticed there are several Rage kills so I brought it up hoping to get them on here.


----------



## workingfire

my didnt make a hole hit shoulder using a rage the broad head broke off arrow arrow went in 2 inches deer run off no blood second time this has happen no more rage for me gon back to my old muzzy 3 blades


----------



## Lake_and_stream

Mine worked just fine sunday morning.







60lb PSE pass through broke ribs on both sides. Looked like someone ran the the woods with a paint brush covered in red paint. I am red/green color blind and I had no problem following that blood trail.


----------



## lungbuster123

workingfire said:


> my didnt make a hole hit shoulder using a rage the broad head broke off arrow arrow went in 2 inches deer run off no blood second time this has happen no more rage for me gon back to my old muzzy 3 blades



Defiantly the work of a faulty BH


----------



## kbuck1

9 yards,  125 grain 2 blade rage chisel tip


----------



## monster012211

The second one is the exit hole, bad angle, of an extreme quartering away shot, right through the chest cavity. Both deer where found within 50 yds


----------



## monster012211

Here is another one, 40 yd shot, doe took a step forward and arrow hit a limb. That's the reason for the bad shot. Arrow hit top of back and sliced right on down.


----------



## Payton Everett




----------



## turkeyhunter835

Rage 2 blade chisel tip 125 gr


----------



## LabHunter2

*9/13/12*

36 yard shot. Picture doesnt do justice. She pumped blood the whole way, even the creek water she expired in was solid red... Rage 2 blade!!  First picture is entrance, last is exit.


----------



## pasinthrough

Third critter I've shot with the Xtreme.  This shot was 7 yards and I've had a pass through each time.

This doe barely made it 50 yards and was done in about 10 seconds.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727

30 yard shot, he only made it 10 yards


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*9-19-12*

Big ol' nanner head. 116.5 lbs


----------



## pse hunter

first deer with a Rage shot at 10:30 this morning
25 yard shot ran about 75 yards, could have a little lower but got it the job done, Rage 3 Blade Chisel tip 
photo is of the exit


----------



## pasinthrough

Third doe I've shot with the same Xtreme head.  It put this doe down in about 100 yards even with a less than perfect shot.


----------



## Tadder

My 13yr old uses 40KE. He has 25" dl at 51Lbs.shoot a Darton DS3800. This bow packs a punch. 40KE'S are GREAT. I could only emag. what the exit would've been if it hadn't hit the off side shoulder sold,but here's a good enter hole,and a blood trail that was unreal.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Great shoot and congrats to the young whackmaster! Awesome!!!


----------



## pasinthrough

I've been using Rage heads almost exclusively since 2006.  I've used the 2 and 3 blades, both with great results.  I guess I've taken around 60 critters with them in this time.

After this weekend, I must say I have more confidence in the Xtreme 2.3" head than any other I have shot to date.  

The shot Friday evening on the doe in post 273 ended up bending the front of the ferrel.  The head went through the deer and then through the lower rear leg of the doe and that's where I think it got bent.  I had shot a bear and 3 does with that same head using a total of 5 blades.  Some I was able to sharpen and use again.  

Tonight I shot my first buck with the Xtreme.  I thought I had hit him a little more forward than I did.  I ended up getting a good double lung (rear portion) and he ended up going about 70 or 80 yards.  The trail was impossible to loose.  I could have followed it with my phone flashlight.  

Here is a photo of a tree he ran into.  I guess him hitting the tree must have splattered the blood out pretty good.  He had blood spreading over a good 10 to 12 feet out around that tree and he didn't make it 5 steps from that tree.  A good friend of mine once told me that if they aren't thinking good enough to miss a big tree, they don't have long in this world.

I will keep trying other broadheads in hopes of finding the best one out there.


----------



## Todd E

My extremes haven't came in yet, so I'm still shooting regular ol two blade til they arrive. Whacked this yote on purpose in the head at twenty yards. Complete pass through.


----------



## hound dog

Rage like throwing a axe.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Todd E said:


> My extremes haven't came in yet, so I'm still shooting regular ol two blade til they arrive. Whacked this yote on purpose in the head at twenty yards. Complete pass through.



That's wicked!! Awesome!!


----------



## E Z shot

*Another deer lost to a rage*

Shot from the ground blind. She was quarting to me and she jumped the sting and turned. That was all she wrote. She went up against a rage and lost.


----------



## pasinthrough

Rage Xtreme works on big bucks too.


----------



## tellis88

Bad pic but piggy w 2 blade rage


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Straight through the top


----------



## benellisbe

Entrance Hole:





Exit Hole


----------



## Led Zeppelin

Never been a fan of rage. Until they came out with the chisel tip. Now I'm in love! They fly awesome and do crazy damage! I shot a Doe yesterday. Forgot to get pics of the cut but here is the broadhead. I hit the spine, went to pull it out and here she is. No damage and the insert glue broke before the blades did. Hope these photos come up


----------



## HuntinDawg89

Shot this doe on 10/20 just before dark.  She walked almost directly under me and I just had a little hole in the canopy to shoot through.  I knew I was looking at a spine shot.  The arrow you see sticking out between her shoulder blades was the first shot.  She never took a step, but she needed another shot to bring things to a quick humane end.  The second arrow she was flailing around and was no longer lined up with the hole in the canopy so I had to shoot through some junk and by that time I was having trouble even finding the peep on my string...as bad as that shot looks it did get the opposite lung and ended things very quickly.  First shot was 2 blade Rage chisel tip.  The coup de grace was an original 3 blade Rage.  2nd pic was the entry hole on the first shot.  The 3rd pic was the entry hole on the 2nd shot.  The 2nd shot did "pass through" into the dirt, but I failed to take a pic of the exit hole.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

*Short track job*

Another victim of the X-Treme!  Tuck it behind the shoulder and it's game over!


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

Another great performance by the Rage Xtreme 2.3"  Shot quartering away at 10 yards.  BH exited far shoulder.  Doe went 45 yards.


----------



## Led Zeppelin

My buck from last weekend shot at 20 yards with a PSE axe 6 rage chisel tip


----------



## lungbuster123

100 grain Rage 2 blade....he made it about 80 yards.


----------



## dwhee87

Rage 2-blade. perfect 15 yd. broadside shot, he went about 50 yds.

Entry hole:





Exit hole:





Through the heart..


----------



## GaHitman

*not rage! Ramcat!!!!!*

Every year i become a bigger fan of fixed blade broadheads. About 30yrd shot, went in behind the shoulder, exited through shoulder on other side. I had to dig it out (not pull)....dig it out the ground to keep from damaging the head....that's performance!!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

So there are 6 pages of rage holes and you decide this is what you want to do? I ask you to please delete the post. It was really unnecessary.


----------



## pasinthrough

One from me and one from Frank-n-Tines.  Both with the Rage Xtreme 2.3".   Simply nasty!


----------



## C Cape

Buddy of mine shot this doe with a Rage Extreme out of a 70 Lb Helium. Shot her at 53 yards quartering hard. I wouldn't have believed it but I helped him get it out of the woods.


----------



## dwhee87

Now that is about as close to cutting a deer in half I've ever seen. Impressive.


----------



## C Cape

She was a decent size south ga doe. We joked if it would have been a yearling she would have ran off and her back legs would still be there haha. I've never seen anything like it and wouldn't have believed it without seeing myself.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

C Cape said:


> She was a decent size south ga doe. We joked if it would have been a yearling she would have ran off and her back legs would still be there haha. I've never seen anything like it and wouldn't have believed it without seeing myself.



Imagine if it had been shot out of a real bow!


----------



## C Cape

I don't think the python could have pulled it off...


----------



## respro

john.lee said:


> 27 yards cut 5 ribs exit out the chest and cut the other leg



That's just wrong! Got some Rage's in my quiver chomping at the bit.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

My third GA doe with the Xtreme 2.3".  Clipped the spine on entry and still looked good as new when I pulled it out of the dirt.  This is the exit side.


----------



## pasinthrough

I hit a small limb and had a slight deflection, but it still hit the money spot!

Rage Xtreme 2.3


----------



## The Arrow Guru

This doe was 2.5 years old and weighed 63lbs. It was no match for the Rage Xtreme. The buck only made it bout 40 yards.


----------



## Corey J

40 yard shot with the 2 blade 125 grain rage. This ole yote didn't stand a chance! This is my first kill with a rage and I'm definitely a believer!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Okay so I thought it was about time to start thinking about rolling this one out again this year. Any off season hog holes to post fellas?


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*Man those Rages are nasty!*

Look at dat!


----------



## Corey J

BIGRNYRS said:


> Look at dat!



Talk about a gut shot!


----------



## BlackBore

Was shot low at ten yds by my cousin in Texas (2012)


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Bringing it up for the year!


----------



## Gamikatsu

40 yds, from the ground.  Enterance side.  2 blade Hypodermic.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

yeah buddy


----------



## sportsman94

12 yard shot with a rage two blade chisel tip.


----------



## markland

Got this pic the other day, appeared that the deer tried to drop and turn at the shot, but as you can see didn't quite make it!  Hyperdermic


----------



## The Arrow Guru

eeek


----------



## Todd E

Rage Extreme......


----------



## Mossyoak83

Rage two blade chisel at 18 yds entrance quartering away! Came out brisket and ran 40yds.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*here you go*

doe, little'en


----------



## Todd E

Rage Extreme Smackdown !!!!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*couple good ones*

The first one was a doe I shot tonight, the other is an entrance wound. My friend from Utah had never killed a whitetail. So I put him on a food plot with a cross bow and a Rage Xtreme, that was the result. 32 yard shot.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines

*Xtreme damage*

Another tomahawk chop from an Xtreme!


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Hello guy! 2014 hunting season has begun and it just would not feel right without this thread getting more kodak moments on it. Feel free to post your Rage holes!!!


----------



## DEERFU

opening day Cedar Creek doe- Rage Hypodermic exit hole. Entrance was identical


----------



## Whitetailfreak23

*Love those rage*

I use to love rage till i tried the dead ringer and swhacker they are a hard computation to keep up with. Bigger wound channels.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

Great times, I hope there are some more holes posted this year


----------



## flatsmaster

2014 rage madness


----------



## deast1988

Bump


----------



## ROLLTIDE 33

One from a few years back throat shot


----------

